# Connecting Appliances to the Electric



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

As per the other thread, we're looking for Appliances for our new house we're moving into on Saturday.

I've noticed, that the electrical outlets where the appliances go, there is a faceplate with a single cable sized hole there, no plug socket.

Then for all the appliances there is a multi switched panel to be able to turn them on and off individually but from one place.

What do I need to do?

Do I cut the plug off the end of the appliance and wire it in like you would wire in a plug and am I allowed to do that myself or does an electrician have to do it?

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

If you are confident enough then do it yourself.
If not get a sparky in. A local electrician would do it fairly cheap and probably love the work that easy close to xmas

The only time you aren't supposed to connect things is when they are on a 32amp supply. Like an electric oven/cooker.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My Dads done stuff for us before, I'm not sure if there's some new rule about getting certificates and stuff for leccy work now though?


----------

